# what kind of girdle can I wear with this high waist skirt?



## mayenni (Dec 19, 2007)

okay I bought this grey high waist skirt/dress (whatever it is), but I need to wear a girlde with it.what kind of girdle do you wear with this.
here is the dress
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...y/P6140030.jpg
its similar to this(image from internet)
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...y/untitled.jpg


----------



## lilMAClady (Dec 19, 2007)

I recommend the FIRM waist shaper by flexees. I'm not sure how much smoothing you need but this will do it. I got mine from tj maxx. It looks like a little corset with a zipper for you waist. It retails for $31.00 usd At tjmaxx its $12.99. But when I got mine it was on clearance, so hopefully you can get it on sale too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope this helps!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 19, 2007)

get some spanx at any dept. store!


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_get some spanx at any dept. store!_

 
I agree, spanx works great!!


----------



## mayenni (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------

